# Trivia 6/11



## luckytrim (Jun 11, 2018)

trivia 6/11
DID YOU KNOW...
Sea otters hold hands when they sleep so they don't drift  apart.

1. Name the Rocker who is known as the "Motor City Madman"  ...
2. On what island did the French leader Napoleon Bonaparte  spend the last
six years of his life?
3. 'Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavor (On the Bedpost  Overnight)' was a
hit for which British singer in 1959?
4. What is the last name of the heroine, Hester, of Nathaniel  Hawthorne's 
"The Scarlet Letter"?
5. What sort of things would be stored in a Reliquary  ?
6. Which of the following is not an alliteration?
  a. - Able was I ere I saw Elba.
  b. - Why were we willfully wanting?
  c. - Candidly, kids can catch cats.
  d. - Did David douse Dudley?
7. Can you name the TV show (1968-73) that starred Michael  Cole, Peggy 
Lipton, Clarence Williams III and Tige Andrews?
8. Which of the following songs was not featured in a movie  soundtrack?
  a. - "Time of My Life" by Bill Medley and Jennifer  Warnes
  b. - "Lose Yourself" by Eminem
  c. - "Footloose" by Kenny Loggins
  d. - "Ana Ng" by They Might Be Giants

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Mickey Mouse was the first cartoon character to be on a US  stamp.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Ted Nugent
2.  Saint Helena
3.  Lonnie Donegan
4.  Prynne
5. Sacred Objects
6. - a
7. The Mod Squad
8. - d

CRAP !!
That would be Bugs Bunny !
Bugs appeared in 1997, even before Mickey Mouse who was  honored in 2004.
Donald Duck also appeared in 2004, and Snoopy was seen in  2001.


----------

